# where to buy?!



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

So the breeder sent us home with Diamond Plus puppy. I've called the Pet Supplies Plus and Petsmart in my neighborhood. I live in Lake Forest, IL. Anyone know where I can buy this? I'm absolutely not keeping him on it, I just ran out cause I was keeping him on it until his diarrhea went away and now I need more of it so I can ween him onto Blue Buffalo.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Tractor Supply, or Costco that sells Kirkland is the equivalent to Diamond products..

I LIKE diamond products


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky has tried six different foods in the 6 months I have had him.

Diamond large breed puppy is the only one that he had solid stools AND a shiny coat AND no dandruff AND that he would actually eat! (Stubborn puppy)

Don't know why you "Absolutely" wouldn't keep your puppy on this. It is a great food and not too expensive.


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess I was under the wrong impression that it wasn't the best food because my boyfriend works at Pet Supplies "Plus" and said it's not with the other dog foods, its in the isle with all the really cheap ones like Mighty Dog and all those. (cant go there today cause its too far). I heard it's got by-product and fillers in it, but maybe its not so bad. Anyhow, thanks for the advice


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

pet supplies should have it more then petsmart would did you ask them if they carry it? they might of been out. or you could ask your breeder where she gets it from. if they are locally .


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

my breeder is in Harvard, IL (56 mi) and he gets it in Woodstock. I'm sure I'll find it somewhere. I also heard Diamond has corn and wheat products in it.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

oo diamond large breed got a 99 so its good

Grading Your Dog's Brand Of Food A+ thru F .......provided courtesy of Save Our Shepherds Rescue


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

hm , good to know  maybe I'll just do a mix and see how he likes it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There was a big stink a few years ago because of aflatoxin from moldy corn in diamond brands foods. I believe it was isolated to one plant in SC and forced massive changes to their business.

Diamond Brands is one of the biggest (if not the biggest) private labeler of dog food in the USA.

Many many popular brands are made by them.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Try Menards......yep....they carry it too.
btw.....Is your breeder Dave Blank in Harvard.?


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Try Menards......yep....they carry it too.
> btw.....Is your breeder Dave Blank in Harvard.?


why yes! he's my breeder  he's a great guy. did you get your dog from him?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No......but when you said "breeder in Harvard"....I put 1+1 together.
Best wishes on your new puppy!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

ColieBear said:


> why yes! he's my breeder  he's a great guy. did you get your dog from him?


Robin is a breeder in IL as well


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

oh whoops, didn't see your signature thing that says your breeding business's name


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

haha! small world!
I've known David & Kathy Blank...before they were Mr & Mrs Blank....about 20 years now.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Is Blank their last name or are you substituting their real last name with Blank?


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

that's awesome, Robin! I'm going to train my Otto in Schutzhund with him. Do you do any training with him for your dogs? 

Lin- Blank is their real last name


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Blank IS the last name...LOL!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I did many years ago.....I had Dobies back then..
My husband is a National helper...trainer...breeder.....so now, I can stay close to home and train!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

That is an awesome last name...


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> I did many years ago.....I had Dobies back then..
> My husband is a National helper...trainer...breeder.....so now, I can stay close to home and train!


wow sounds like a lot of fun!!

best wishes to you as well!


----------

